# Nissan Stanza Parking brake cables



## gustavkronvall (Apr 27, 2020)

Hello! I live in Sweden and I'm looking for the parking brake cables for a Nissan Stanza T11 of 1985. Here is a picture of the car that the wires schould be used for. I'll be grateful for all answers!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

gustavkronvall said:


> Hello! I live in Sweden and I'm looking for the parking brake cables for a Nissan Stanza T11 of 1985.


You can get them here:






1985 NISSAN STANZA 2.0L L4 Parking Brake Cable | RockAuto


RockAuto ships auto parts and body parts from over 300 manufacturers to customers' doors worldwide, all at warehouse prices. Easy to use parts catalog.



www.rockauto.com


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan 36402-D0100 front cable...... 36400-D0100 rear-left cable.... 36535-D0100 rear-right cable. All discontinued. 

So, as rogoman mentions, you have Rockauto.com in the US; parts are cheap but not sure what the shipping charges would be to Sweden. Maybe you can find or cross-match the part numbers where you live?:

Beck~Arnley 0940656: front cable

AUTOSPECIALTY/KELSEY-HAYES BC51047: rear-right cable

No listing for rear-left cable. 

I found a few on Ebay in the US, but they won't ship International. Some companies, like Wilwood, make universal parking brake kits that you assemble to your needs; that may be an option for you.


----------

